# Need help identify CCS soda water



## luuluu5273 (Apr 2, 2017)

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## RCO (Apr 2, 2017)

can you provide up with a better description of the bottle ? its hard to read from the pictures , what city is it from ?


----------



## luuluu5273 (Apr 2, 2017)

Property of Coca-Cola 9 oz. 4 sideded ccs embossed4 sides middle of bottle 6 times too of bottle newton ms. On bottom

Sent from my LGMS345 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 2, 2017)

What sort of identification are you looking for?  It's a flavour bottle used by the Coca Cola bottling plant in Newton Mississippi, probably dating to the 1930's or so.


----------



## bottle-o-pop (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi LuuLuu, I have that kind of bottle also. Mine is from Lafayette, Louisiana .

I believe that what's on it is: "CC&", not "CCS". I don't know what it means, though.


----------

